# Marvel's Avengers Fans - Free Interactive Comic Book App



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted about this one on the Fire board, then someone mentioned there's also an iPad/iPhone app.  And there is.  

It's called Marvel's The Avengers:  Iron Man - Mark VII, by Loud Crow - they do a really nice job with the interactive books.  Here's the description from the Android app page:

"Marvel's The Avengers: Iron Man - Mark VII" is an epic interactive comic book experience through the design logs of super hero Tony Stark as he journeys from his Mark I armor, used to escape from captivity in the Ten Rings insurgents' cave, to the high-powered Mark VI armor, used to vanquish Ivan Vanko and his army of Hammer Drones.

A war has started and we are hopelessly outgunned. It is time for billionaire philanthropist Tony Stark to upgrade his Iron Man armor for the upcoming battle when "Marvel's The Avengers" assemble for the blockbuster movie event of summer 2012.

Immerse yourself in the genius, grit and humor of Stark and team up with all your favorite Iron Man characters, including Pepper Potts, J.A.R.V.I.S., and James Rhodes, as Stark finds inspiration for his latest innovation, the Mark VII.

Suit up, blast off, and hang on tight for a fully-interactive Comic Book App Experience!"


----------

